# Ontario Breeder



## Dualmags007 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello I’m looking for a good/reputable breeder in Ontario. This will be my 5th Shepherd but really need help finding a good one. My last dog had temperament and health issues from day one. I later found out the breeder was not a good one. Has anyone heard or had a puppy from *Von Lousar Shepherds?? They are in Matheson Ontario. Thanks😊*


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

It might help if you say what part of Ontario you're in as well, or, how far you're willing to drive. If you're near Matheson, what about extending your search to parts of Quebec? Pretty close by.


----------



## Dualmags007 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi I live in Sault Ste Marie but if I can find a health puppy I will go anywhere.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

HOME | wendelinfarm







www.wendelinfarm.com


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Another, really great and perhaps closer breeder:






Carmspack Working German Shepherds, Contact Us


Contact Carmspack anytime, by phone or email, with any questions about the working German shepherd



www.carmspack.com


----------



## Dualmags007 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for your reply... have you had puppies from either of these breeders?? I have heard of both of these breeders.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Dualmags007 said:


> Thanks for your reply... have you had puppies from either of these breeders?? I have heard of both of these breeders.


I have not yet owned one from either, but have seen dogs from both and wouldn't hesitate to get a puppy from either source! 

The dogs I've seen were very well balanced, confident, gorgeous animals.


----------



## Tikkie (Apr 10, 2020)

von Tighe Haus is another good breeder. I've seen some of her dogs personally. They are nice.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Tikkie said:


> von Tighe Haus is another good breeder. I've seen some of her dogs personally. They are nice.


Wow! They have some really nice dogs too! Thanks for throwing that out there. Definitely bookmarked for later.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> Another, really great and perhaps closer breeder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puppy tab has latest litter from 2010


----------



## Tikkie (Apr 10, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Wow! They have some really nice dogs too! Thanks for throwing that out there. Definitely bookmarked for later.


You are welcome. I agree, they have very nice dogs.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

WNGD said:


> Puppy tab has latest litter from 2010


Yeah, Carmen's web site is a work in progress. Her dogs though, are something special! Several members on this forum have puppies from her. Check their posts (David Winners has a puppy from her, and has posted several videos), or contact her for more details. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## tigerdemi (Oct 5, 2020)

Sorry to revive this old posts, carmspack offers WL GSD.... they are good I believe.

I am not looking for WL GSD, Just want to know, what about carissima kennels and summerview

carissima kennels






German Shepherd Breeders Ontario | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Puppies For Sale


Carissima Kennels is an Ontario breeder of pure bred German Shepherd puppies. We are small select german shepherd breeders producing strong, sound, healthy German Bloodlines for family, show, or companion dogs. Focusing on super character, rich black and red shepherds.



www.carissimakennels.com





summerview









Summerview German Shepherds | GSD Breeder Hamilton, ON


Reputable German Shepherd breeders in Hamilton, Ontario. Home raised and socialized German Shepherd puppies. Learn more about us.




summerviewgermanshepherds.com





I am looking for an adult GSD, I also looked at some rescue but can't find a suitable one, if I could not find one ( within budget ) then I will opt for the puppy route then.

Thanks


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Foxfield was recommended by von Tighe Haus. Might want to check them as well.
Definitely reach out to Carmen. I cannot see her steering you wrong.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Puppy tab has latest litter from 2010


Carmspack is now working with 






Fraserglen Kennels - Ontario German Shepherd Breeders


Fraserglen Kennels Reg’d has been breeding German Shepherds who are “ready” for over 25 years, offering German Shepherd puppies, studs, and females across Ontario & Canada.




fraserglenkennels.com


----------



## tigerdemi (Oct 5, 2020)

All the recommendations (carmspack or wendelin farm) are all WL GSD, I am looking for a family dog, not too high drived, can anyone please recommend a SL GSD, sorry I am not familiar with the difference of ASL or WGSL, any input will also be greatly appreciated. BTW if my understanding of WL is not correct, please feel free to comment as well, thanks !


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

ASL are American show line German Shepherds, and WGSL are West German Show Lines


tigerdemi said:


> All the recommendations (carmspack or wendelin farm) are all WL GSD, I am looking for a family dog, not too high drived, can anyone please recommend a SL GSD, sorry I am not familiar with the difference of ASL or WGSL, any input will also be greatly appreciated. BTW if my understanding of WL is not correct, please feel free to comment as well, thanks !


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

tigerdemi said:


> All the recommendations (carmspack or wendelin farm) are all WL GSD, I am looking for a family dog, not too high drived, can anyone please recommend a SL GSD, sorry I am not familiar with the difference of ASL or WGSL, any input will also be greatly appreciated. BTW if my understanding of WL is not correct, please feel free to comment as well, thanks !


Ah, I see. You originally posted under the rescue section. This particular thread was for someone looking for a breeder. Maybe you will get some responses to your specific search before long. Posts are a little slower during the week so you might just need to be a little more patient 😊
🐾🐕🐾


----------



## cmacc (Jul 13, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Foxfield was recommended by von Tighe Haus. Might want to check them as well.
> Definitely reach out to Carmen. I cannot see her steering you wrong.


Olive is from Foxfield, she's a super dog, loves to work, naturally only wants to be with her family and has a great off switch. We have a very busy household of 6 plus another GSD and she fit in perfectly.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

cmacc said:


> Olive is from Foxfield, she's a super dog, loves to work, naturally only wants to be with her family and has a great off switch. We have a very busy household of 6 plus another GSD and she fit in perfectly.


I did not know that! And I like Olive, lol. I guess I just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## tigerdemi (Oct 5, 2020)

Just an update, I had spoken to Carmen, she's no longer breeding dogs, but she referred me to FraserGlen, which I am contacting. From what I can tell, Carmen is very experienced and very happy to offer help. She said something that I was not aware of, I will try my best to summarise here: there should not be working line or show line GSDs, GSD is working dog, and a good working dog will make a good family dog, since a good working dog will and should be very stable to begin with. I found her opinion very good and it's like an eye opener to me.

I have not spoken to Christina of Wendelinfarm, she is highly regarded, I probably will if I opt for an adult dog instead since carms have no adult dog at the moment.

Many thanks to everyone responded, it helped me a lot!

My sincere appreciation for EVERY poster that posted out honest and helpful information on this site, I did quite some research here and found it very useful. I felt lucky that we had two GREAT breeders here closer to GTA Ontario, Carmspack/Fraserglen and Wendelinfarm. I noticed that David from Ohio even went all the way up to the border, for a puppy from Fraserglen! And he definitely knows GSD.

I had preference for typical black/tan, black/red GSD before, not anymore.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

tigerdemi said:


> Just an update, I had spoken to Carmen, she's no longer breeding dogs, but she referred me to FraserGlen, which I am contacting. From what I can tell, Carmen is very experienced and very happy to offer help. She said something that I was not aware of, I will try my best to summarise here: there should not be working line or show line GSDs, GSD is working dog, and a good working dog will make a good family dog, since a good working dog will and should be very stable to begin with. I found her opinion very good and it's like an eye opener to me.
> 
> I have not spoken to Christina of wendelinfarm, she is highly regarded, I probably will if I opt for an adult dog instead since carms have no adult dog at the moment.


I couldn't agree more about that! It should be the same with other dog breeds as well.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Dualmags007 said:


> Hello I’m looking for a good/reputable breeder in Ontario.


Don't know where Sabis Mom lives in Canada but she seems to always have excellent advice on GSDs.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Shadow Shep said:


> I couldn't agree more about that! It should be the same with other dog breeds as well.


None the less, there are different lines chosen by breeders to propagate certain traits. I have had all show lines for 47 years and they have been the most family oriented and loving dogs. One exception was a working line that we bought under duress from losing one to old age. That dog tended to be an alpha and was very stubborn. I am back to West German show lines that are beta's and I prefer that any day for a companion dog..


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

coolgsd said:


> Don't know where Sabis Mom lives in Canada but she seems to always have excellent advice on GSDs.


I think she's northern ON, Sudbury?


----------



## Hexenrudel (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm a breeder of Working-Line German Shepherd Dogs.
I post almost daily on Instagram too. I don't mass produce, I have only a few dogs and one litter a year.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

coolgsd said:


> None the less, there are different lines chosen by breeders to propagate certain traits. I have had all show lines for 47 years and they have been the most family oriented and loving dogs. One exception was a working line that we bought under duress from losing one to old age. That dog tended to be an alpha and was very stubborn. I am back to West German show lines that are beta's and I prefer that any day for a companion dog..


I know that and that is very true. A working line any breed isn't for everyone. I still like the American show line and West German show line. I have a preference for working line dogs. Now, since you mentioned your dogs, can I see photos of them please?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WNGD said:


> I think she's northern ON, Sudbury?


Close. North Bay.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm getting mine WL from Von Rothhaus in Fordwich. I live in the Muskoka area. Checked out their Google/FB reviews. And called them up and the many questions I had were answered extremely well. I'll let you know later next year once I get the pup how it goes. But based on reviews alone seems like a great breeder. Another one who I spoke with about 3 years ago isn't in the business anymore, but also recommended Wild Winds.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

AE316 said:


> I'm getting mine WL from Von Rothhaus in Fordwich. I live in the Muskoka area. Checked out their Google/FB reviews. And called them up and the many questions I had were answered extremely well. I'll let you know later next year once I get the pup how it goes. But based on reviews alone seems like a great breeder. Another one who I spoke with about 3 years ago isn't in the business anymore, but also recommended Wild Winds.


Where are you in Muskoka? I spend weekends just west of Gravenhurst (Bala area)


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

WNGD said:


> Where are you in Muskoka? I spend weekends just west of Gravenhurst (Bala area)


So you're not too far from Hardy Lake and Torrance Barrens then? 

I have a funny winter Torrance Barrens story...I organized a hike there for the outdoor club I volunteered for. Gave them directions, including 'Turn into the park lot off of X road'. Well, two cars turned onto a snowmobile trail off of that road (which they thought led to the hiking trails for some reason I've never fully understood), and once we got in contact, they were like 'But it's a road with road signs'. You know how small snowmobile trail stop signs etc are! How do you mix those up with road signs! And of course it was winter and they got stuck. We had to walk down the trails to help them, some snowmobilers thought it was hilarious and helped, some were angry - in retrospect, it's funny, at the time I was mortified, but it had NEVER occurred to me to tell people to NOT drive down snowmobile trails!


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

WNGD said:


> Where are you in Muskoka? I spend weekends just west of Gravenhurst (Bala area)


Huntsville. Moved up here 8 years ago.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

AE316 said:


> Huntsville. Moved up here 8 years ago.


How was the transition? We're planning to retire somewhere in the Parry Sound, Huntsville. Gravenhurst, Bala square


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

jarn said:


> So you're not too far from Hardy Lake and Torrance Barrens then?
> 
> I have a funny winter Torrance Barrens story...I organized a hike there for the outdoor club I volunteered for. Gave them directions, including 'Turn into the park lot off of X road'. Well, two cars turned onto a snowmobile trail off of that road (which they thought led to the hiking trails for some reason I've never fully understood), and once we got in contact, they were like 'But it's a road with road signs'. You know how small snowmobile trail stop signs etc are! How do you mix those up with road signs! And of course it was winter and they got stuck. We had to walk down the trails to help them, some snowmobilers thought it was hilarious and helped, some were angry - in retrospect, it's funny, at the time I was mortified, but it had NEVER occurred to me to tell people to NOT drive down snowmobile trails!


I'm in Torrance  
I had been going to the Torrance Barrens for 40 years to pick blueberries.
Once the well-meaning made it a "dark sky preserve" and started advertising it, the public and campers have destroyed it. The traffic and garbage left behind is unbelievable.

Nature and the public NEVER mix well.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@WNGD That was years ago, but I THINK it was designated by then. I find the outdoors in general has been getting more and more garbage these days. I stepped down this year after 10 years as a Bruce Trail trail captain and luckily my side trail was out of the way but even still. 

We go up to Oxtongue Lake (10 minutes west of Algonquin, near Dwight) every winter and even in the winter time now on trails we're regularly packing out garbage (not ours, I feel is obvious to state). It's really discouraging. We camped about an hour NW of Sudbury last month and the trails were quiet, but we were still packing out garbage. I can only imagine the busier parks like Algonquin, now that COVID has sent everyone outside.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

jarn said:


> @WNGD That was years ago, but I THINK it was designated by then. I find the outdoors in general has been getting more and more garbage these days. I stepped down this year after 10 years as a Bruce Trail trail captain and luckily my side trail was out of the way but even still.
> 
> We go up to Oxtongue Lake (10 minutes west of Algonquin, near Dwight) every winter and even in the winter time now on trails we're regularly packing out garbage (not ours, I feel is obvious to state). It's really discouraging. We camped about an hour NW of Sudbury last month and the trails were quiet, but we were still packing out garbage. I can only imagine the busier parks like Algonquin, now that COVID has sent everyone outside.


Small world. The Bruce Train is right near me and a side trail runs right by my house. Then there was a story in a Toronto magazine not long ago about the "prettiest water falls only 45 minutes from Toronto" ....that tiny parking lot got jammed and there's constantly garbage overflowing the only garbage cans there and police ticketing cars on all the side streets. Like I said, nature and (too ,many) people never mix well.

And I stayed at Oxtongue Lake Cottages when I was dating my wife years ago. Small world.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@WNGD No way! We stay at OLC every winter (and some other times of year...when Luc was 15, we stayed there for a week in the summer, so that we could go off and do stuff that he wasn't capable of, if we were camping, we wouldn't have had that luxury)! That is a small world indeed. It's funny in the winter though, it's us who are there to nordic ski/snowshoe/run and then a whole bunch of snowmobilers. Going up for 16 days in January, pandemic-willing.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

This was my first summer in North Bay and I never got to explore Algonquin at all! Spent some of last year in the buffer around it it.
I was in Gravenhurst a few weeks back looking at a vehicle. Spent a snow storm in Huntsville last winter. Lol. You all really need to get friendlier. I am looking at a house in Mattawa this weekend. So when you travel this way stop in!


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

WNGD said:


> How was the transition? We're planning to retire somewhere in the Parry Sound, Huntsville. Gravenhurst, Bala square


It's good. I moved from Toronto after spending well over 20 years down in the city. I had enough of the city life. Housing up here has gone up. I bought my first house 5 years ago and it's doubled in value. Depends on what type of home you're looking for, but you can still find reasonable stuff. I'm in town with a bit of privacy on my area so you can choose what suits you best. There's new subdivisions so it feels more like a city where homes are next to each other or you can get a bit of land and have privacy (more grass and snow to deal with). We get a nice amount of snow each winter lol.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@Sabis mom A house in Mattawa sounds great! We'd love to move up to the area, but my husband works retail so he can't move his job (he also gets paid a lot for retail), and I'm not sure I could convince my job to let me work remotely all the time. 

We've discussed for retirement - the only thing is, I'm bipolar/SZA type stuff, so I need access to good psychiatrists...or even bad ones, lol! I've actually spoken with pharmacists at the Huntsville hospital (we thought I'd be going on a med that requires weekly monitoring for the first six months, and the only give you your supply after blood work, and were trying to sort what to do while we were up in Oxtongue...but it ended up being moot). 

@AE316 you're living the good life!


----------

